

The Internet is not a black box. Look inside. - shawndumas
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TheInternetIsNotABlackBoxLookInside.aspx

======
daoudc
This reminds me of when I was helping a friend with a maths problem. He would
say, "Is it this?", and I would say "No", and he would keep guessing. I
suppose most people just don't think to ask why.

